# insertion d'un corps étranger dans le lecteur CD



## CAT70 (28 Novembre 2009)

bonjour 
je viens de m'acheter le nouvel I MAC et mon petit neveu a cru bon d'introduire une carte mémoire SD dans le lecteur de CD depuis evidemment je n'arrive plus à la retirer et je ne peux plus inserer de CD je l'ai acheté hier et je ne pense pas que la garantie couvre ce probleme

merci pour votre aide


----------



## anneee (28 Novembre 2009)

bonjour et bienvenue sur Macgé

ça ne m'ai jamais arrivé personnellement, mais pour moi, c'est SAV direct et hors garantie...

attend d'autres réponses, peut-être de personnes à qui ce genre d'aventure est déjà arrivées...

bon courage et soit quand même cool avec le p'tit neveu


----------



## Johannès (28 Novembre 2009)

et vas-y accuse le p'tit tant tu y es...  pardon c'est pas marrant.    

essaye peut-être en mettant l'imac sur le côté et en secouant légèrement*, ça doit pas être enfoncé bien loin. et si ça sort pas, désolé => SAV     


légèrement : le cogne pas sur la table, non pas le p'tit neveu

[EDIT] tiens pourquoi l'éditeur WYSIWYG marche pas ? (toutes les icônes de formatage sont présentes mais inactives)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

J'ai fait comme ton petit neuveu,mais j'ai 59 ans:,j'ai donc penché le mac de coté la fente du lecteur dépassant du bureau,et avec un lampe et un brucelle d'horloger en plastique "pour changer les piles",j'ai attrapé la dite carte...ouf


----------



## anneee (28 Novembre 2009)

pontil a dit:


> J'ai fait comme ton petit neuveu,mais j'ai 59 ans:,j'ai donc penché le mac de coté la fente du lecteur dépassant du bureau,et avec un lampe et un brucelle d'horloger en plastique "pour changer les piles",j'ai attrapé la dite carte...ouf



une lueur d'espoir pour notre ami CAT70...


----------



## CAT70 (28 Novembre 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils ... j'ai essayé de le pencher mais sans succés ... j'ai appelé le service SAV et on m'a dit de le rapporter au magasin en disant que le lecteur CD ne fonctionnait pas sans donner la raison et qu'ils allaient me le changer aussitôt sans poser de question car il y a moins de 15 jours que je l'ai acheté..
mais bon pas sûr que cela marche...surtout s'ils retrouvent la carte SD avec des photos de moi dessus


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2009)

You are not alone


----------



## anneee (28 Novembre 2009)

Sly54 a dit:


> You are not alone



c'est pas étonnant, l'emplacement du lecteur de carte est vraiment mal foutu.


----------



## CAT70 (28 Novembre 2009)

pourtant là je vis un grand moment de solitude !!!


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2009)

Oh tu seras loin d'etre le seul tant qu'Apple ne change pas le dizaillenne ( ici design neu neu)
super mauvaise idée mac cette double entrée mal differenciée

Autre option:
changer de petit neveu


----------



## deherve (28 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Si vous souhaitez cogner le Mac en le penchant, mettez un chiffon assez épais sur la table pour le pas faire de marque et éviter des chocs trop brutaux pour le disque dur.

La pince est en effet une bonne solution après, car l'entré du lecteur est légèrement obstrué par le cache anti-poussière.

Sinon, il reste la bombe d'air comprimé lorsque le Mac est penché pour faire bouger le corps étranger et l'aider à venir vers la sortie.

Pas d'inquiétude pour les photos, ils ne lancerons pas un avis de recherche avec ;-)

Les personnes du SAV sont en général très conciliant sur le sujet qu'ils voient énormément.

Hervé


----------



## CAT70 (28 Novembre 2009)

OUF !!! ca y est j'ai réussi à extraire la carte du lecteur CD en penchant mon Mac et en le secouant un petit peu...

le côté positif de cette mésaventure c'est que cela m'a permis de découvrir des gens sympathiques sur ce forum !!


Alors merci à tous pour votre accueil et pour vos conseils...

Catherine


----------



## Johannès (29 Novembre 2009)

y a pas de quoi, bien content pour toi

je l'ai noté dans "Erreurs à ne pas commettre" dans mon calepin


----------



## Johen (24 Août 2012)

J'ai vécu la même chose.
Premier geste de retour de vacances : insérer à  l'aveugle la carte flash de l'appareil photo sur le côté de l'iMac. Se  tromper. L'enfoncer juste au dessus. Dans la fente du lecteur DVD.

 Blêmir en entendant le petit "ploc !" de la carte tombant dans les entrailles du superdrive.

 Ne pas arriver à la récupérer. 

 Aussi couillon au départ qu'à l'arrivée : done.

J'ai tenté de suivre vos conseil, en vain, et puis j'ai pas voulu secouer trop fort l'iMac (surtout que ça pèse quand même un âne mort). Quant à la brucelle, j'ai même pas tenté, balourd comme je suis...

*Solution :* j'ai appelé le SAV Apple, qui a pris pour moi rendez-vous à un Genius Bar.

Je reçois ce message : 

_"__Dear Johen,

 You are scheduled for a Genius Bar appointment.
 What: Mac
 When: August 23 at 4:20 PM
 Where: Apple Store, Carrousel du Louvre
 Please be sure to check in when you arrive. Any Apple Store employee will be happy to assist you.
 We look forward to seeing you.

 Your Apple Store team,
 Carrousel du Louvre"_

Rien que l'invitation, on dirait que je vais reprendre l'avion. 

J'arrive 10 minutes en avance avec mon iMac, je me fais connaître, on me demande de patienter, me propose de m'asseoir.
A 4:20 pile, un Genius dénommé Jorge, tout sourire, viens vers moi et m'appelle par mon prénom. Prend mon iMac. Me fait asseoir au bar. Me demande de lui raconter mon souci. On rit tous les deux, "non, je ne suis pas du tout le seul", l'erreur est maintenant classique.

Il embarque mon iMac à l'atelier, revient 5 minutes après, me donne ma carte flash intacte, me remballe mon iMac qui fonctionne comme au premier jour.

Je lui demande comment il a fait, je sors le mot "brucelle" à tout hasard, il me dit qu'ils ont un petit outil "qui sert normalement à enlever les hameçons de la bouche des poissons" (je pêche pas, je savais même pas que ce truc existait). Ça, plus le coup de main (il faut savoir comment c'est foutu dedans), et c'est impeccable.

Il ne m'a pas un instant demandé les papier du Mac, ni facture, ni rien.

*Le prix de l'intervention ? *Gratuit, sourire et poignée de main en plus.

'Sont forts chez Apple... 

Conclusion : si ça vous arrive, et que vous avez la chance d'avoir un Apple Store pas trop loin de chez vous, ne vous inquiétez pas, ça va bien se passer.

Next step : introduire un DVD dans le lecteur de la carte flash.


----------



## nikomimi (24 Août 2012)

Ils auraient pu envoyer un mail en français quand même, si on veut trouver quelque chose pour chipoter.


----------



## Rizerfr (24 Août 2012)

J'ai connu ça aussi  en voulant faire le malin à mettre ma carte SD sans regarder je l'ai mise dans le lecteur , heureusement elle n'était pas bien loin j'ai pu la récupérer aisément . 
La meilleur solution serait de mettre le Mac de coté et de la récupérer avec une petite pince .


----------



## sdc (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir, je viens de réussir à me sortir du même type de problème (une carte à jouer en carton introduite dans le lecteur CD DVD de mon Macbook par ma fille). Les solutions proposées sur le forum ne marchaient pas, et impossible de trouver une brucelle là où j'habite, alors voici ce que j'ai fait : j'ai détaché un lot d'une petite dizaine de post-it d'un bloc post-it carré (à peu près 6 cm sur 6), de façon à ce que ce soit suffisamment rigide, mais assez fin, et je l'ai introduit (sans le lâcher) au-dessus du corps étranger de façon à ce que la colle des post-it adhère à la carte à jouer. Après deux essais, bingo. Le lecteur est de nouveau opérationnel. Si ça peut servir 
Bonne continuation à tous


----------



## Vax69 (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
On m'a filé un iMac 21,5 fin 2009 et il avait une carte SD de coincée dans le lecteur CD.
Un bout de carton coupé en équerre et ça suffit.
Y'a un tuto ici : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvlwOpobjc0


----------

